

Was Yahoo Mail Hacked? - technifreak

When I went to login to my Yahoo Mail account, I was forced to change my password &quot;due to unusual activity&quot; on my account. I&#x27;m currently visiting family in a different state, so I figured it had something to do with the location I was signing in from. I mentioned it to my family and my uncle said that he too was forced to change his Yahoo account passwords. Anyone have any information on a system wide password change requirement or was Yahoo hacked?
======
ljsocal
a better question is "Was your yahoo mail NOT hacked?" In the past year or
two, almost every @yahoo friend in my address book has had their account
compromised sending spam to everyone in their address book. That yahoo's
gloriously compensated new CEO didn't make this priority one on day one shows
how unconcerned they are with user experience. They must be experiencing a
flood of outmigration to other email account services (yes to icloud and
gmail)...just plain dumb.

